# how do you ID what generation a glock



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

well cant sleep now after tonights events so how do you ID what generation a glock is.. bought after college in 93. Just wondering since I hear about all the talk on the diffrent generations. 
Thx
Erik


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

"Gen 2 added finger grooves on the grip, Gen 3 added a Rail under the muzzle, and gen 4 has ambi mag release, and a different texture grip. also extra back straps to adjust grip"
Quote from pilotpop on previous thread


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

That is an early second generation based on the grip and number of pins in the frame in my understanding.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> "Gen 2 added finger grooves on the grip, Gen 3 added a Rail under the muzzle, and gen 4 has ambi mag release, and a different texture grip. also extra back straps to adjust grip"
> Quote from pilotpop on previous thread


Incorrect.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting. I have a Glock 30 and it has the finger grooves but no rail.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

skullworks said:


> Interesting. I have a Glock 30 and it has the finger grooves but no rail.


I thought there were some later second gens that had finger grooves. Not sure, but I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

I believe the 30 was one of those "exceptions"... some people call them gen 2.5


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Incorrect.


Good pic!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

value wise, I have gen 2 from pic! Which is most valuble?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> value wise, I have gen 2 from pic! Which is most valuble?


No generation is really worth more then another. The fourth gen guns when they first came out had some reliability issues, a first for Glock so they kind of have a tarnished reputation.

Third gens are probably the most popular but a lot of people like the lack of finger grooves on the first and second gens. Heck, first gen G Seventeens -my number keys stopped working today- are, dare I say, getting collectible.

An interesting thing about Glocks, Back in the mid eighties when they first came out they retailed for around five hundred dollars which is the same as today.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Good info and I'm glad he asked the question. I love this forum


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I thought there were some later second gens that had finger grooves. Not sure, but I thought I read that somewhere.



To my knowledge, none of the subcompacts have a rail (26,27 or 30)

I'm sure I'm wrong in some way


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The G29 & G30 (current production) do have a rail.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

How do you know if its Gen4?(JOKEING)


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> No generation is really worth more then another. The fourth gen guns when they first came out had some reliability issues, a first for Glock so they kind of have a tarnished reputation.
> 
> Third gens are probably the most popular but a lot of people like the lack of finger grooves on the first and second gens. Heck, first gen G Seventeens -my number keys stopped working today- are, dare I say, getting collectible.
> 
> An interesting thing about Glocks, Back in the mid eighties when they first came out they retailed for around five hundred dollars which is the same as today.


Really?What was the problem with the gen4and what was the fix?


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*Generations*

This came up at my glock armorer course in October, and according to Chris from Glock, there have only been 4 generations.

Gen 1 early had 2 pins and no finger grooves
Gen 1 late version had 3 pins, new texture grip and no finger grooves
Gen 2 has finger grooves
Gen 3 has finger grooves and a rail.
Gen 4 is labeled on the slide.. 

enjoy all..


----------

